# Violated terms and conditions



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Attention Uber drivers in Rochester Buffalo Syracuse or Albany. New York state offers no ride-sharing insurance. Anyone caught driving for Uber or Lyft will have their policy cancelled. Call your local insurance company to verify this information. You are taking a risk of being sued if your company denies a claim for which you were involved in an accident. I am not trying to scare anybody I am just giving you fair warning. Make the call.


----------

